# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Bánh Huế - Du lịch Huế

## hangnt

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

Du lịch Huế - Những món ăn xứ Huế dù ở thời nào cũng khiến bao người dẫu chỉ thưởng thức qua một lần đều nhớ mãi. Và những loại bánh Huế là một trong những nét đặc sắc ấy. Người Huế làm bánh không phải để ăn no, mà làm bánh để thưởng thức hương vị.



Bánh khoái

Huế là xứ sở có hàng trăm loại bánh ngon, trong đó phải kể đến bánh bột lọc, bánh bèo, bánh nậm, bánh ram ít... mỗi loại bánh lại có một cách làm và mang ý nghĩa riêng thể hiện tấm lòng của con người xứ Huế.



Bánh bột lọc



Bánh ít Huế



Bánh lọc trần và bánh nậm

Nói đến bánh Huế, trước tiên là món bánh bèo, bánh được trình bày trong từng bát thật nhỏ và cạn. Theo quan niệm của người Huế, mỗi chiếc bánh thanh tao, mỏng mảnh chính là yếu tố tạo nên sự ngon miệng.



Bánh bèo Huế

Những món bánh bèo, bánh nậm, bột lọc, bánh ram ít... thì bắt buộc phải có nước mắm chua chua ngọt ngọt với vài lát ớt xanh, đỏ thơm thơm mới đúng kiểu. Chỉ cần nhìn bát nước chấm cũng đủ thấy được rằng sự hòa hợp sắc màu trong ẩm thực xứ Huế rất được chú trọng. Các loại bánh thường được làm nhỏ và mỏng, tạo các hình hoa trái, làm cho người ăn khi nhìn đã ngạc nhiên thích thú và muốn thưởng thức.

Các bạn hãy đến Huế và một lần thưởng thức các loại bánh Huế để có những cảm nhận riêng về ẩm thực của vùng đất này!



*Để thưởng thức món ăn này tại Huế bạn có thể tham khảo* tour Huế thưởng thức đặc sản - tour hue thuong thuc dac san*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue* Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào* _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------


## dung89

Huế có nhiều loại bánh ngon nhỉ, con chè Huế nữa chứ

----------

